# 16" Double Check valve



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our fitters put this in, then I tested it. It was a pretty bitter cold day. I believe our guys worked in shifts around the clock for a weekend, because this was the fire suppression line for a plastics factory. It was in a vault in the parking lot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part II*

Fabbing in the parking lot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part III*

The pit was wet and cramped.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ball bustin.. Here goes.

I hope those fitters were also plumbers. That's plumbing to the outlet of that device.

A backflow device cannot be installed in a pit. Hot box or inside the building.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

thats some big stuff. 4" is about the biggest i have worked on.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part IV*

good times were had by all


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part V*

Last shots of a job well done


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was the only plumber. It was a changout, so it is what it is.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thx for the picts , what kind of valves ?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for sharing..!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a 16" double check detector valve. Which is basically a double check valve with a metered, little double check valve on a bypass line so they can tell if anyone is stealing water from the unmetered fire line.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt, up north, sprinkler fitters or pipe fitters usually do all the fire suppression piping. They usually install the devices and hire out the backflow testing.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics:thumbsup: Here you have to be a licensed plumber to install, or changeout BFP's. That is, there just needs to be one on the job. You have to be certified to rebuild,test, or inspect. We also have them in pits, but we use DC's in pits, not RPZ's.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive put backflows in pits before. Very strict rules apply, but it is/was legal at the time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It used to be legal here. It's always a PIA to pump out the pit and work on the corroded valve. I'm glad they are now all above ground.

It suprises me they let that go up there Jeff. You guys should demand that work back. It is your work. I know it's not the most pleasant work but it's a job for the 422 guys. I'm surprised IDPH hasn't put the clamps on that. It wouldn't fly in the southern regions.

I do quite a few water service and BFP sets for fitters. They like it that way. I do too. I enjoy setting big azz stuff.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

That's beautiful. I hardly ever go over 2" piping with flanges and/or mechanical seals. I hope to play with the big boys someday and get to do some of that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was actually in Cook County. Local 130's jurisdiction.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The two Duel checks I test in a pit are 12" and the pit cover is the size of a door. When you open it you can easily set a proper ladder in the pit to get in and out of it, also there is a sump pump with high water alarms in the pit to keep the water level well below the valve. Next time I am over there to test the valves I will take some pictures.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron,
do you know where the UPS facility in Hodgkins is? I have a friend trying to get me in there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> do you know where the UPS facility in Hodgkins is? I have a friend trying to get me in there.


 lol Yep I know the place well. Its right up the road from the Wonder Bread Bakery we been doing for the last 35 years.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, 
I see them both as I am stuck on I-55 trying to go south after a day at the can factory.


----------



## dannbonds (Jan 14, 2013)

ILPlumber said:


> Just ball bustin.. Here goes.
> 
> I hope those fitters were also plumbers. That's plumbing to the outlet of that device.
> 
> *A backflow device cannot be installed in a pit. Hot box or inside the building*.




Actually a dcva or dcdc CAN be installed in a pit, at least it can in ohio,these are sealed valves, an RP on the other hand has a vent to atmosphere,and therefore cannot be installed in a vault. I personally would be more concerned that not one man in these pictures is attached to any kind of retrieval gear. Having been in a vault when a line broke,i can tell you that a tripod and a harness can save your life!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dannbonds said:


> Actually...


Actually, who are you?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Outstanding pics, thanks for sharing. They were able to get those valves in that small access hole?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Jeff, how much does a union photographer make? :whistling2:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool. Must have some pretty lax safety rules. Around here you would need: 
-hardhat
-vest
-tripod,harness, lifeline (confined space), air tester 
-training for confined space 
-Rescue guy always at the top of the pit. 
And definately, no smoking in the pit.

Just to go into that pit. And thats for each guy in there. Improper access/egress is I belive a 10 000 dollar fine for worker and 100 000 for company (don't quote me)

I did watermeters for years 10" firelines. we could swap one out in 8 hrs with 2 guys. worked straight for 8 hrs but it got done. I dont recommend it though. My back has never been the same.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I just want to point out that OSHA would have busted you rear for not having proper confined space safety practices in place. Those guys should be more aware in the future.

edit: Didn't see red devil already pointed this put lol


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Outstanding pics, thanks for sharing. They were able to get those valves in that small access hole?


Yeah, they set a tripod up and rigged that stuff down, spool piece by spool piece.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Relic said:


> I just want to point out that OSHA would have busted you rear for not having proper confined space safety practices in place. Those guys should be more aware in the future.
> 
> edit: Didn't see red devil already pointed this put lol


Those pics are about 4 years old. Our shop safety conscience has evolved quite a bit. We would no longer work like that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Actually, who are you?
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


 








"Bond. Dan Bond."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu4xQV_Q344&list=PL77955BC41682DF2D&index=1


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Relic said:


> I just want to point out that OSHA would have busted you rear for not having proper confined space safety practices in place. Those guys should be more aware in the future.
> 
> edit: Didn't see red devil already pointed this put lol


Like what ??? What did you see wrong in pics. I have two Pitts to Repipe 12 and 10". Altitude valves spools ect ect. It's on military so I don't give a jack about OSHA. It's about not dieing !!


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Like what ??? What did you see wrong in pics. I have two Pitts to Repipe 12 and 10". Altitude valves spools ect ect. It's on military so I don't give a jack about OSHA. It's about not dieing !!


I work on military installations and here safety is not a joke. On our sites are osha inspectors and safety officers watching everything we do. We cannot even sweat copper without having to sign in and sign out and have an apprentice on firewatch for 30 mins after soldering is completed. In confined spaces especially there must be tripod hoist set up with harnesses, atmospheric testing to make sure the air is suitable to work in, lockout tagout, men stationed on the outside of the space in case of rescue or emergency and if water is present a primary and secondary backup pump to keep space dry. It might be a pita but these requirements are in place to save our lives and keep us safe.
Be safe txmech...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

user-25 said:


> Just ball bustin.. Here goes.
> 
> I hope those fitters were also plumbers. That's plumbing to the outlet of that device.
> 
> A backflow device cannot be installed in a pit. Hot box or inside the building.


Except in the country of Chicago,,,, maybe.....:laughing:


----------

